
Helicopter view of your driving directions on Google Maps - chrismealy
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/09/helicopter-view-of-your-driving.html
======
aidenn0
Doesn't work for me... I'm guessing it requires webgl, which chrome won't do
on my video-card.

~~~
smd80
Doesn't work for me either, and I'm definitely webgl-capable. Maybe it's just
a limited rollout?

~~~
aamar
Looks like it requires the Google Earth plugin:

[http://www.google.com/intl/en/earth/explore/products/plugin....](http://www.google.com/intl/en/earth/explore/products/plugin.html)

"The plug-in is also used on Earth view in Google Maps."

------
tewks
This page breaks the back button.

------
frankus
Any idea how/why this page breaks ⌘-N? Any idea how to turn it off?

